# Creations using costume jewelry.



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2021)

Do you have any costume jewelry ?   Here's a few ideas on how to make some awesome creations.




__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/6473993205523380/


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

Well as you know Pam, I'm about to embark on one picture with costume jewellery to frame.. but in my mind it is to be very simple, I don't think I could cope with complicated patterns I'm not an arty person at all..plus I want mine to go on a minimalist wall


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Well as you know Pam, I'm about to embark on one picture with costume jewellery to frame.. but in my mind it is to be very simple, I don't think I could cope with complicated patterns I'm not an arty person at all..plus I want mine to go on a minimalist wall


I was just thinking that these would make wonderful gifts for friends.  Hope to see your creation!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I was just thinking that these would make wonderful gifts for friends.  Hope to see your creation!


yes I agree, I've only seen them now, that you've pointed them out and I agree with yu, they would be lovely gifts..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

OH my life...how much jewellery would you have to have to make this ?... I bet @debodun might have enough


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 25, 2021)

So darn pretty...and blingy!!!


----------



## Jules (Mar 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OH my life...how much jewellery would you have to have to make this ?


How much patience?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> How much patience?


That would rule me out completely...


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> That would rule me out completely...


Did you complete your project, @hollydolly ?


----------

